# Waxstock recomendations - help.



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Im popping my waxstock cherry this year. Not sure what to expect there, im just going for the fun really but i have to get a few things (nothing like some of the shopping lists on here/ second mortgage some of you), i just wondered if you guys could make a few recomendations as i dont want to get bambozzeled on the day by all the shiney products available.

A decent fallout/iron remover - that bleeds.
A decent shampoo
C2v3 or Reload, or any other spray sealant im after durability. I use BSD at the minute.
Im getting other stuff but i know what im after for these. I know im goning to come away with stuff i didnt plan on but thats what this is about, going to a place where there is loads of new stuff ive never heard about.

Thanks for and advise folks.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

lmc leroy said:


> Im popping my waxstock cherry this year. Not sure what to expect there, im just going for the fun really but i have to get a few things (nothing like some of the shopping lists on here/ second mortgage some of you), i just wondered if you guys could make a few recomendations as i dont want to get bambozzeled on the day by all the shiney products available.
> 
> A decent fallout/iron remover - that bleeds.
> A decent shampoo
> ...


To be safe mate I would just stick to Gtechniq then.
The more you spend with a supplier also the more you get off to win win,
G-wash is very nice to use also


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

im panicking ....I cant think what I need or want lol!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't expect too many bargains most traders tend to only have 10% off.

But its better than nothing.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> Don't expect too many bargains most traders tend to only have 10% off.
> 
> But its better than nothing.


Gtechniq was 10% over £50 , 20% of over £100.
AF was 20%

Autobrite some products like Jaffa clean was 50% off


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've just been amending my shopping list. Probably no point in having a list because I will no doubt take no notice of it on Sunday.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

lmc leroy said:


> Im popping my waxstock cherry this year. Not sure what to expect there, im just going for the fun really but i have to get a few things (nothing like some of the shopping lists on here/ second mortgage some of you), i just wondered if you guys could make a few recomendations as i dont want to get bambozzeled on the day by all the shiney products available.
> 
> A decent fallout/iron remover - that bleeds.
> A decent shampoo
> ...


A little help/recommendations with product....
Fallout remove = Bilt-Hamber Korrosol Iron Fallout Remover. 
Shampoo= Car Chem's 1900/1 shampoo. 
C2v3 or reload very similar, either tbh.

Hope this helps a little, enjoy Waxstock I know I will.

Gonz.


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Can you pay by card at waxstock? Or is it better to bring cash?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

andyy said:


> Can you pay by card at waxstock? Or is it better to bring cash?


Cash I found was easy to Barter with. I know Obsession Wax was able to do card payments also other Consumers was able to have cards used.

There is also a Cashpoint on site


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response folks.

I was looking at angelwax fallout but the bilt hamber looks good too.
Eitherway im gonna be like a kid in a sweet shop.
Im going to get a few decent microfibres for buffing too.
And no doubt i'll get a tyre dressing to go with my dozen other ones. My guilty pleasure a good tyre dressing.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

lmc leroy said:


> Thanks for the response folks.
> 
> I was looking at angelwax fallout but the bilt hamber looks good too.
> Eitherway im gonna be like a kid in a sweet shop.
> ...


Stop by the shop n shine stand and grab some Zaino z16 and bilt hamber korrosol then


----------

